# Hi



## viciousmantis (Nov 9, 2006)

Somebody on another board told me to introduce myself, so... here I am.


----------



## Ian (Nov 9, 2006)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Rick (Nov 10, 2006)

It was somebody on this board who suggested you introduce yourself. You wouldn't just walk up to a group of people and start chatting before introducing yourself would ya?


----------



## robo mantis (Nov 10, 2006)

good point rick and welcome


----------



## ABbuggin (Nov 10, 2006)

Welcome!!!


----------

